# Monas Queen III



## Manxman 52 (May 9, 2010)

I have posted a link to the raising if Monas Queens III anchor from the seabed of Dunkirk where she was sunk by a mine during the evacuation of the BEF during world war II, she was one of three Isle of Man Steam Packet company ships to be sunk during this operation.

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/world/europe/isle_of_man/10217685.stm

Nick B


----------



## ChasD (Mar 27, 2008)

A few notes from the files, sorry the picture is poor, I have better but not in a format I can translate easily.

Regards ChasD

Mona’s Queen
This good looking steamer had a tragically short career, breaking her back when detonating a magnetic mine during the evacuation of Dunkirk on 29 May 1940. Sadly 24 of her crew were lost.
“Quote ……turning over and sinking as her degaussing gear had been damaged by shellfire and failed to protect against a magnetic mine…..”
The information obtained by the Steam Packet Company indicates that 28 of the crew are saved, and 24 missing and presumably lost. Those missing are:- 
H Barwell (chief engineer), Douglas (married) 
R C Kneale (second engineer), Barrow-in-Furness (married) 
T E Neilson (third engineer), Barrow (married) 
G Kennaugh (assistant engineer), Douglas (single) 
R C Callister (assistant engineer), Onchan (married) 
M H Delaney (assistant engineer), Douglas (married) 
T Mitchell (donkeyman), Sailors' Home, Southampton (single) 
C Hindle (greaser), Douglas (married) 
R Radcliffe (greaser), Laxey (single) 
T Gurry (fireman), Southampton (married) 
A T Parsons (fireman), Southampton (married) 
D J Looney (fireman), Laxey (married) 
W E Crellin (fireman), Port Erin (single) 
A L Lawton (fireman), , Douglas (single) 
R C Cannell (carpenter), Douglas (married) 
J R Gallagher (paymaster), Douglas (married) 
R Underhill (seaman), Ramsey (married) 
W Cromwell (seaman), Braddan (married) 
O Radcliffe (seaman), Port St Mary (married) 
T Duggan (lamptrimmer) Douglas (married)
P Kelly (seaman), Port St Mary (married) 
A Mills (steward), Liverpool (married) 
A Murray (steward) Douglas (married) 
J Lyons (steward), Liverpool (married)

......


----------



## R396040 (Sep 30, 2008)

*Monas Isle*

Slightly different to this/ Remember as a young lad my first sea trip on the MONAS ISLE from Fleetwood to Douglas in 1945. Had joined the RMB as bandboy and was joining the RN School of Music at Onchan Head (Howstrake camp ). OLd ship and remember piles of mail bags on lower deck near buffet bar where because it was a rough crossing received a fair ammount of vomit during the crossing. Quite an adventure for young lad of 14. Later spent thirty years at sea.
Stuart


----------

